# Trip Report. Steve introduces Rosalyn to the Coast Starlight and California Zephyr



## Steve4031

The genesis of this trip occurred when Rosalyn informed me that she would like to go back to Mt. Shasta for her birthday. We went last year and she really enjoyed it. I enjoyed taking her. This year I thought about how I could include a ride on the Coast Starlight and California Zephyr. Taking these train rides were not viable until I was pretty sure that traditional dining would return. Once I was pretty sure I booked it. 

The trip started on June 24th. I picked Rosalyn up at her place and we drove out and had dinner with my father at a favored French restaurant. Then Rosalyn and I would spend the night at the Oakbrook Hills Hotel. Dad would have breakfast with us on the morning of June 25th, and drive us to the airport. So we are now sitting in the red carpet lounge courtesy of one passes that my father earned through his United credit card. 

We are flying first class. I enjoy the extra space. Not worried about the food. The airport experience was definitely first class. I had purchased a large spinner bag for Rosalyn. I told her to put everything she needs in the one bag. This cuts down on the extra bags and makes it easier to move our luggage. I can wheel mine and hers with ease. Rosalyn had asked the weight limit on her bag. I told her 50 pounds and to not worry. It there was a extra weight fee I would just pay it. My bag made the weight. Hers topped out at 62 pounds. The agent labeled as heavy, and then placed it on the conveyor belt. No charge!!

Tonight we will check into the Beverly Hilton. This was the only hotel that was serving breakfast without the stupid COVID grab and go drama. The rate is higher than the downtown locations. We will spend two days here to adjust to California time and be well rested for our ride on the Coast Starlight to EMY. This will be my first time experiencing the new dining car menu. Details to follow.


----------



## Bob Dylan

First Class All the Way!,( except for the missing PPC on the Starlight)!


----------



## pennyk

Enjoy your trip Steve. Is this Rosalyn the same one that I met a few years back? If so, say hi for me. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Steve4031

pennyk said:


> Enjoy your trip Steve. Is this Rosalyn the same one that I met a few years back? If so, say hi for me. See you in a couple of weeks.



Yes it is. 

And we each have our own roomette on both trains. across from each other on both trains.


----------



## Cal

I hope you enjoy! Can't wait for those traditional dining reports.


----------



## Steve4031

The plane is now delayed 4 hours. The original aircraft had a mechanical problem. So they they switched us to one coming in from Denver. That one was subsequently delayed because the crew for that flight was delayed. So that is the status of flight 1925.


----------



## jiml

I enjoy your reports. Keep it coming.


----------



## Asher

I’m curious, how are you traveling from EMY to Mr. Shasta.


----------



## Steve4031

We will drive from EMY to Mt. Shasta. 

The plane finally boarded at 6:15 p.m. We are seated in 3AB. I made the rookie mistake of sitting in 3ef. A minute later I discovered my error when the person is seat 3F notified me of the error. So we are on the left side rather than the right side. Railfan side. I should have known this but I forgot.


----------



## Asher

Steve4031 said:


> We will drive from EMY to Mt. Shasta.
> 
> The plane finally boarded at 6:15 p.m. We are seated in 3AB. I made the rookie mistake of sitting in 3ef. A minute later I discovered my error when the person is seat 3F notified me of the error. So we are on the left side rather than the right side. Railfan side. I should have known this but I forgot.


A lot to see driving that is missed on the Starlight. Everything North of Redding is scenery.


----------



## Cal

anumberone said:


> A lot to see driving that is missed on the Starlight. Everything North of Redding is scenery.


Yep, I've had the pleasure to see everything north of Chico in daylight.


----------



## JontyMort

Steve4031 said:


> We will drive from EMY to Mt. Shasta.
> 
> The plane finally boarded at 6:15 p.m. We are seated in 3AB. I made the rookie mistake of sitting in 3ef. A minute later I discovered my error when the person is seat 3F notified me of the error. So we are on the left side rather than the right side. Railfan side. I should have known this but I forgot.


Interesting. As to the railfan side, I suspect I’m in a minority - with right-hand running I would ideally be on the left side of the train, facing backwards. That way, on double track, you get to see all the signs and signals for the other track.


----------



## Steve4031

A five hour flight delay was not a great way to start a trip. We were exhausted when we arrived LAX. At least we were in FC. Luggage came quickly. Clouds were interesting scenery. See photo


We used black lane chauffeur service. Expensive but saved the day. I was calling from baggage claim to find out how to meet him. He was standing behind me with my last name on his iPad.
He helped with luggage and got us to his car. 

Rosalyn wanted ginger ale. I texted the hotel and asked for some to be placed in the room. The response is in the photograph. Impressive. 

The Beverly Hilton has me liking for movie stars. Lol. 

We are eating breakfast by the pool. While waiting for the food I checked on 11 arriving today. It’s 7 hours late.


----------



## Steve4031

Photos of restaurant. Saw a guy casually walking his bulldog through the rest. Dog was well trained. Acted like he belonged.


----------



## Steve4031

Excellent service. Returned from breakfast. Room was made up. We are now resting. Will take a Lyft to Santa Monica pier for first view of ocean. 

A few photos of the room.


----------



## Asher

Steve4031 said:


> Excellent service. Returned from breakfast. Room was made up. We are now resting. Will take a Lyft to Santa Monica pier for first view of ocean.
> 
> A few photos of the room.


Waiting for the Santa Monica pier report. Looks like it should be a nice day.


----------



## jiml

Steve4031 said:


> Excellent service. Returned from breakfast. Room was made up. We are now resting. Will take a Lyft to Santa Monica pier for first view of ocean.
> 
> A few photos of the room.


It's an excellent hotel with an interesting history. You get what you pay for. Stayed there once - on points fortunately.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jiml said:


> It's an excellent hotel with an interesting history. You get what you pay for. Stayed there once - on points fortunately.


I've never been there,( way out of my Price Range) but snuck into the Beverly Hills Hotel one time for a Swim, and saw a couple of Minor Movie Stars @ the Pool and in the Polo Lounge.


----------



## Steve4031

I don’t think we saw any movie stars. Rosalyn knows many and would point them out. She saw Robert Denirio at his restaurant. 
We had a relaxed day at the hotel.


----------



## Steve4031

We had a nice limo ride to union station. The Beverly Hilton is a Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hide experience. The room and service is on the hospitality side was great. The Mercato restaurant ended up being a disaster. The food was good. But the service was awful each time we ate there. Slow, rude and vindictive. Complaining made them move slower.
We arrived union Station at 8:50. Checked into the lounge and was immediately told that the train would be leaving at 11 to 11:30. This is tolerable considering the late arrival of 11.


----------



## Steve4031

A quick look shows that 11 arrived LAX at 5:20 am. The agent in the lounge explained to us that they have to turn, clean and restock the train. The X factor imho is when this process was started.


----------



## Steve4031

A second employee has arrived in the lounge. She informed everyone that 14 would only be 15 minutes late. She explained that they were putting a train together from extra equipment.


----------



## Steve4031

A mask update: 95 percent are following the rule, myself and Rosalyn included. A few have the mask under their chin. No aggressive announcements warning us about the protocol.
We received emails yesterday asking us to sign into the Amtrak website and acknowledge the policy by checking the box. Thus no one should be saying they did not know.


----------



## Cal

I’ve arrived into Seattle at 5 AM before, not fun!


----------



## Steve4031

Heard conductor saying 14 is ready. Boarding starts soon.


----------



## Steve4031

We are onboard. I got an Amlecture about our bags. I was managing my big bag and Rosalyn’s big bag. Plus a couple of small ones. Moments after I complimented the lounge lady for doing a great job she told me, “I can’t let you take that bag if it’s too heavy.” I told her I could manage it and that you don’t even need to touch it. She said she never intended to lift the bag. I told her “then you don’t have to worry about how heavy it is. 

The Red cap was outstanding. The sca was too. A manager assisted me with my large bags. There was a unified effort to get 14 out as quickly as possible.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> We are onboard. I got an Amlecture about our bags. I was managing my big bag and Rosalyn’s big bag. Plus a couple of small ones. Moments after I complimented the lounge lady for doing a great job she told me, “I can’t let you take that bag if it’s too heavy.” I told her I could manage it and that you don’t even need to touch it. She said she never intended to lift the bag. I told her “then you don’t have to worry about how heavy it is.
> 
> The Red cap was outstanding. The sca was too. A manager assisted me with my large bags. There was a unified effort to get 14 out as quickly as possible.


Good. I hope you're trip is uneventful! Enjoy lunch and dinner, hopefully you get a seaside table (if lunch is being served at that time, I realize it may not)


----------



## Steve4031

We are in the diner. No table cloths. There was confusion and passengers entered the diner and seated themselves before the call. The LSA adjusted admirably. 
I think the lack of table cloths is due to late departure.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> We are in the diner. No table cloths. There was confusion and passengers entered the diner and seated themselves before the call. The LSA adjusted admirably.
> I think the lack of table cloths is due to late departure.


I am starting to think that table cloths are only for dinner, as in multiple images I've seen tables without the tablecloth.


----------



## Steve4031

Here it is. Artisan grilled cheese and the chili.


----------



## Steve4031

Steve4031 said:


> Here it is. Artisan grilled cheese and the chili.


And flowers.


----------



## Steve4031

The artisan grilled cheese and chips were awesome.


----------



## pennyk

Steve4031 said:


> Here it is. Artisan grilled cheese and the chili.


Grilled cheese looks great. How was it? I guess we were posting at the same time.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> Here it is. Artisan grilled cheese and the chili.


How was the Chili???


----------



## Asher

What happened to the Santa Monica pier excursion?


----------



## coalman

Steve4031 said:


> We are onboard. I got an Amlecture about our bags. I was managing my big bag and Rosalyn’s big bag. Plus a couple of small ones. Moments after I complimented the lounge lady for doing a great job she told me, “I can’t let you take that bag if it’s too heavy.” I told her I could manage it and that you don’t even need to touch it. She said she never intended to lift the bag. I told her “then you don’t have to worry about how heavy it is.
> 
> The Red cap was outstanding. The sca was too. A manager assisted me with my large bags. There was a unified effort to get 14 out as quickly as possible.


Was it more than 50 lbs., and if so, how did she know? I plan on no more than 45 lb bags. I don't want to throw out some muscle and be in pain for the trip. I hope stored through baggage come back.


----------



## Steve4031

Rosalyn gave a 6 on a scale one to 10. The Santa Monica pier excursion was a skipped because We were both tired. Lyft was too busy to ensure an expeditious trip. 
One piece was 62 lbs according to United. They tagged it and sent it along without extra charge. There’s a heavy tag on it and I caution any employee before they touch it. I can manage it if they prefer not to. The red cap was fine as well as an Amtrak manager.


----------



## Steve4031

The AC was out in the 1130 car. It was somehow fixed in Santa Barbara. I overheard on the scanner something about the emergency blowers be shut off. Shortly thereafter the AC came on.


----------



## Steve4031

A relaxing ride down the up the Coast. Rosalyn is enjoying the view and is getting into the flow of train life.


----------



## Steve4031

Dinner is timed perfectly. We had 5:30 reservation. 2 hour delay means we are in San Luis Obispo. Cuesta pass and a steak. 

Table cloths are on the tables.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> A relaxing ride down the up the Coast. Rosalyn is enjoying the view and is getting into the flow of train life.


You are lucky, Amtraks brand new heritage unit 161 is leading!


----------



## Steve4031

Dinner is timed perfectly. We had 5:30 reservation. 2 hour delay means we are in San Luis Obispo. Cuesta pass and a steak. 

Table cloths are on the tables.
Steak was delicious. The polenta, which is cornmeal was actually good. Tried the carrot cake. It’s a nice change up from the cheese cake. Rosalyn had the chicken. It was a 7 on 1-10 scale for her. As was the green beans which she described as plain.


----------



## Steve4031

I noticed the heritage unit. Enjoying it each time we go around a curve.


----------



## Steve4031

Arrived okj at 12:15. Was in a Lyft by 12:30 and in the room at Hilton Oakland airport. They have not adjusted to the new reality. The one thing that irritates me the most about COVID is the words grab and go. Any hotel that uses that statement at this point is getting 1 on its rating if the have the gall to ask for my opinion.


----------



## Cal

Get some sleep!


----------



## Barb Stout

Steve4031 said:


> Here it is. Artisan grilled cheese and the chili.


I noticed the chili was listed as vegan on the menu, but that one could add various toppings to it. I'm looking at the picture to see if I can determine what was in the vegan chili besides beans. I see something that might be tomatoes and some kind of pepper. Were those things in there and was anything else? And was it spicy? If so, how spicy?


----------



## Dustyroad

Steve4031 said:


> Here it is. Artisan grilled cheese and the chili.


That sandwich looks yummy. And the chocolate cake. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Steve4031

I didn’t eat the chili. It was not spicy. Rosalyn is careful to avoid eating spicy food.


----------



## Steve4031

The room at the Oakland airport Hilton was marketed as a contemporary design. It was not contemporary nor was it recently refurbished. It was functional and the heat worked. 
I selected this hotel because it was close to the Oakland airport car rental place. I had an 8 am pick up. I wanted to get there early to ensure getting a decent car. There has been a rental car shortage according to the news. I did not want to have any issues.
I arrived at 7:30 via Lyft. There was no one at the National fest but the lady at Alamo said she would help me. The people in front of me tried to use a corporate rate they were not entitled too. There was a 10 minute discussion and the issue was resolved. My transaction was quick, efficient and I walked away with a Lincoln.


----------



## Steve4031

Breakfast was at a black Bear Diner. I discovered these last year when Rosalyn and I went to Mt. Shasta. There is a great selection for all meals. Breakfast is there strength. There is one close to the emeryville station.


----------



## Dakota 400

Steve4031 said:


> Here it is. Artisan grilled cheese and the chili.



The sandwich does look delicious. The chips do look like the veggie chips that I have bought. Were you able to detect any particular vegetable flavor as you ate them?


----------



## Steve4031

Dakota 400 said:


> The sandwich does look delicious. The chips do look like the veggie chips that I have bought. Were you able to detect any particular vegetable flavor as you ate them?


Imho the chips tasted too good to be healthy. I detected a bbq flavor.


----------



## Asher

Keep the trip coming, I’m enjoying the ride.


----------



## Willbridge

Cal said:


> I’ve arrived into Seattle at 5 AM before, not fun!


In the mid-1960's UP Train 17 was scheduled to arrive in Portland at 5:00 a.m. I remember bleary-eyed coach passengers on gray winter days wondering what to do next. (The sleeper was open till later.)


----------



## Brian Battuello

The VIA Canadian arrives in Vancouver at a completely random time of day. We were told that if we arrived one minute past midnight, we could stay in the sleepers until 6am. A few crew had to stay with us. Then we could go to the spacious first class lounge and drink coffee and eat snacks as long as we liked until we figured out where we wanted to go next.


----------



## Cal

Brian Battuello said:


> The VIA Canadian arrives in Vancouver at a completely random time of day. We were told that if we arrived one minute past midnight, we could stay in the sleepers until 6am. A few crew had to stay with us. Then we could go to the spacious first class lounge and drink coffee and eat snacks as long as we liked until we figured out where we wanted to go next.


Amtrak, TAKE NOTES.


----------



## Brian Battuello

Knowing we'd be late, I didn't bother to book a hotel for the alleged day of arrival. I figured I could find something if we happened to get there in the mid afternoon.

I had a fancy hotel booked for the next night. At about 10am, I called the hotel from the lounge, told them we'd just spent four days on a train, and asked if they happened to have any sort of room ready. They were extremely helpful and put us in a nice high suite right away. We uber'd over and immediately took a nap!


----------



## Steve4031

Amtrak unceremoniously canceled my return trip today n 6 on 7/2. No 630 car. They reaccommodated 
Us. on the 8/4 departure of 6. The take or leave it attitude of all Amtrak employees involved in this fiasco led me to Vance the last leg. And all future reservations fir this summer. I’m done. I can ride trains in other countries or not at all.


----------



## daybeers

Steve4031 said:


> Amtrak unceremoniously canceled my return trip today n 6 on 7/2. No 630 car. They reaccommodated
> Us. on the 8/4 departure of 6. The take or leave it attitude of all Amtrak employees involved in this fiasco led me to Vance the last leg. And all future reservations fir this summer. I’m done. I can ride trains in other countries or not at all.


I'm confused, what happened?


----------



## Cal

daybeers said:


> I'm confused, what happened?


He was inthe 630 car, however there were few sold rooms in the 630 (transition - I think) car, so they removed it from the consist and everyone on it got screwed. 

At least that's what I believe happened.


----------



## daybeers

What the hell Amtrak! Steve, were you saying you were switched from a July 2nd trip to a July 4th trip? That is absolutely nuts they removed the car


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Cal said:


> He was inthe 630 car, however there were few sold rooms in the 630 (transition - I think) car, so they removed it from the consist and everyone on it got screwed.
> 
> At least that's what I believe happened.


What I heard was that the computer screwed up and booked people on 630 by mistake. By the time someone realized this it was too late to reaccommodate everyone on the other sleepers.


----------



## OBS

AmtrakBlue said:


> What I heard was that the computer screwed up and booked people on 630 by mistake. By the time someone realized this it was too late to reaccommodate everyone on the other sleepers.


This is the most realistic reason.


----------



## daybeers

AmtrakBlue said:


> What I heard was that the computer screwed up and booked people on 630 by mistake. By the time someone realized this it was too late to reaccommodate everyone on the other sleepers.


That's so ridiculous!


----------



## pennyk

Steve, I am glad you reconsidered and will travel on Amtrak again.


----------



## Steve4031

Rosalyn decided to fly back tomorrow. We found an excellent fare on southwest. I booked it for her. I think it will be a long trip me before she will consider Amtrak for a longer trip. The 2 hour delay on the starlight was bad enough. This was the straw that ended it for her on this trip. 

I need a long train ride to relax from all of this.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> Rosalyn decided to fly back tomorrow. We found an excellent fare on southwest. I booked it for her. I think it will be a long trip me before she will consider Amtrak for a longer trip. The 2 hour delay on the starlight was bad enough. This was the straw that ended it for her on this trip.
> 
> I need a long train ride to relax from all of this.


52 hours does count as long! Enjoy the Zephyr, I hope everything goes to plan and hopefully you have an excellent time.


----------



## Steve4031

I believe that there are people at Amtrak that read the posts on here. They need to know the good, the bad and the ugly. 

Not everyone is willing or able to prolong a trip by two days. 

We drove back from Mt. Shasta today. We left quickly when we realized that the forest fire caused the Mt. Shasta Black Bear Diner to close. Once we stopped in Redding for breakfast I saw that our rental car was covered on ashes. 

At one point there were fire trucks on both sides of interstate 5 and the smoke was like for. This scared the **** out of me. 

Once we reached Oakland I started calling Amtrak to cancel Rosalyn’s room. Guest rewards is closed. 18008727245 is not even ringing or allowing me to speak to Julie. I get a user busy message on my phone. Pathetic.


----------



## Steve4031

First thing I did when I woke up was call1800usa-rail. 90 minute wait time.


----------



## jebr

Steve4031 said:


> First thing I did when I woke up was call1800usa-rail. 90 minute wait time.



Seems like that's par for the course these days with anything travel-related. Both Delta and American, when I had to reach out to them, had multiple-hour wait times as well. Even the new "reach out to them on Facebook/Twitter" trip isn't working as well recently (though if you haven't gotten a hold of Amtrak yet, might be worth private messaging them on social media.)


----------



## Steve4031

A positive note. I called Amtrak guest rewards. I received a full refund for Rosalyn’s ticket. This agent was knowledgeable and pleasant. She sorted out the mess I made rage canceling the first reservation and then the rebooking on a new reservation 2 hours later. Then she switched me from the right side room to left side in the. 40 car. I’m ready for Donnor pass and Glenwood canyon.

After I take Rosalyn to the airport I will be railfanning the Bay Area. Stay tuned!


----------



## joelkfla

Steve4031 said:


> A positive note. I called Amtrak guest rewards. I received a full refund for Rosalyn’s ticket. This agent was knowledgeable and pleasant. She sorted out the mess I made rage canceling the first reservation and then the rebooking on a new reservation 2 hours later. Then she switched me from the right side room to left side in the. 40 car. I’m ready for Donnor pass and Glenwood canyon.
> 
> After I take Rosalyn to the airport I will be railfanning the Bay Area. Stay tuned!


How long did you wait for AGR to answer?

I called them a few times a couple of weeks ago, and as I recall the wait times were just a few minutes during the day, but an attempt to call an hour before closing was unsuccessful. The recording before being transferred did say that they were on reduced hours (I think they were closing at 8pm), but that was not indicated on the web site.


----------



## Steve4031

The wait was less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Yes, the AGR agent said their hours are now 8-8. I only waited 10 minutes on my last AGR call on Wed. Look forward to seeing you in Roanoke


----------



## Steve4031

I waited about 10 minutes. Probably less.


----------



## Cal

Please send pictures!
I just watched Simply_Railway's new video of the Zephyr, makes me want to travel on it even more.


----------



## Steve4031

After I drove Rosalyn to San Jose airport I had lunch at In N Out. Then took a nap at the hotel. After checking train times I saw that it was best to drive north to Sonoma airport station to get a round trip ride on the SMART train. 
The station consists of a parking lot and a single high level platform. You use the Park Mobile app to pay for parking. 2.35 for the day. 
I paid the fare usia clipper card from a previous trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> After I drove Rosalyn to San Jose airport I had lunch at In N Out. Then took a nap at the hotel. After checking train times I saw that it was best to drive north to Sonoma airport station to get a round trip ride on the SMART train.
> The station consists of a parking lot and a single high level platform. You use the Park Mobile app to pay for parking. 2.35 for the day.
> I paid the fare usia clipper card from a previous trip.


I'll be using this Train between Larkspur and Santa Rosa when I visit my Brother in Sonoma.

How was the ride?


----------



## railiner

Why were there four rails on those tracks? Replacements awaiting installation? It looked like they were permanent in the photo, maybe just an illusion. I've only seen that many rails on some bridges (guard rails)....

Another possibility is perhaps some sort of 'gauntlet' for keeping freight trains away from platforms?


----------



## Steve4031

The ride is scenic. Small towns, fields, and hills. The train itself goes about 60 mph. It rides smoothly. Sounds like a bus. 

the extra rails allows freight trains to pass the high level platforms without damaging them.


----------



## jis

railiner said:


> Why were there four rails on those tracks? Replacements awaiting installation? It looked like they were permanent in the photo, maybe just an illusion. I've only seen that many rails on some bridges (guard rails)....
> 
> Another possibility is perhaps some sort of 'gauntlet' for keeping freight trains away from platforms?


Gauntlet for freight through station platform tracks. They are four rails only by the platform.


----------



## jiml

Steve4031 said:


> After I drove Rosalyn to San Jose airport I had lunch at In N Out.


Oh sure, post an In-N-Out picture!


----------



## Ryan

It amazes me that that place can get burgers so right and manage to produce tries that are such utter garbage!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ryan said:


> It amazes me that that place can get burgers so right and manage to produce tries that are such utter garbage!


True this, and their Onion Rings aren't much better!


----------



## Steve4031

Bob Dylan said:


> True this, and their Onion Rings aren't much better!


Exactly


----------



## Steve4031

This is the Bart connector from the Oakland airport to the Coliseum Bart station. I returned the rental car and took a bus to the airport to get the Bart connector.


----------



## Steve4031

A few more Bart connector photos and my first BART of the day. The BART train is in terrible condition and filthy.


----------



## Steve4031

There is a public restroom at the Berryessa station. Much appreciated. Now heading back into Embarcadero. I’m going to eat lunch at a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Steve4031

I forgot to mention that there are no direct trains from Berryessa to Embarcadero. I will change to a blue line train at Fruitvale station.


----------



## Steve4031

I had an adventure on the inbound trip to Embarcadero. I had to switch from a Richmond train to one going into San Francisco. I switched at the Bay view station. 

while I was waiting for the second traina person walked up to me and tried to sell me “half price” Bart tickets. I told him I have a clipper card. That should have clued him in. Yet he persisted. And stayed sitting near me on the bench.

This annoyed me. I googled how to report a crime on Bart. They have an app for that. While this idiot continued sitting there I downloaded the app and then reported him with a detailed description.

When the train pulled in he boarded in one car, I went to the car behind that car. I figured that would be the end. Moments later the BART police contacted me via app. We texted back and forth via the app. I provided my car number and explained which car the guy was in. The dispatcher advised me that the police would board at the Lake Merrit station.

They did. And as they walked through they found me. I had snapped a picture of the idiot as he boarded. I showed it to the cops. They got my information and then went to the next car after taking a picture of my picture of the idiot. They went back into the other car and nabbed him.


----------



## joelkfla

Steve4031 said:


> I forgot to mention that there are no direct trains from Berryessa to Embarcadero. I will change to a blue line train at Fruitvale station.


Weekend schedule.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> I had an adventure on the inbound trip to Embarcadero. I had to switch from a Richmond train to one going into San Francisco. I switched at the Bay view station.
> 
> while I was waiting for the second traina person walked up to me and tried to sell me “half price” Bart tickets. I told him I have a clipper card. That should have clued him in. Yet he persisted. And stayed sitting near me on the bench.
> 
> This annoyed me. I googled how to report a crime on Bart. They have an app for that. While this idiot continued sitting there I downloaded the app and then reported him with a detailed description.
> 
> When the train pulled in he boarded in one car, I went to the car behind that car. I figured that would be the end. Moments later the BART police contacted me via app. We texted back and forth via the app. I provided my car number and explained which car the guy was in. The dispatcher advised me that the police would board at the Lake Merrit station.
> 
> They did. And as they walked through they found me. I had snapped a picture of the idiot as he boarded. I showed it to the cops. They got my information and then went to the next car after taking a picture of my picture of the idiot. They went back into the other car and nabbed him.


That's just amazing right there. Well done.


----------



## Steve4031

Cal said:


> That's just amazing right there. Well done.



I wrote a 5 star review in the App Store. This could save someone’s live. Every transit agency should have something like that.


----------



## Steve4031

I went to a Chinese restaurant near the Embarcadero station. Some day I want to go to Hong Kong and China to ride their bullet trains. So I thought I would try it out.


----------



## Willbridge

Steve4031 said:


> I wrote a 5 star review in the App Store. This could save someone’s live. Every transit agency should have something like that.


Denver RTD has a text message number for transit security. It is a great thing, as there are half a dozen people tapping and swiping away at many times in buses, trains and platforms so one can't tell which person is reporting a problem.


----------



## Barb Stout

Steve4031 said:


> This is the Bart connector from the Oakland airport to the Coliseum Bart station. I returned the rental car and took a bus to the airport to get the Bart connector.


Wow, that's some infrastructure. I'm feeling like a country bumpkin after seeing those.


----------



## joelkfla

Barb Stout said:


> Wow, that's some infrastructure. I'm feeling like a country bumpkin after seeing those.


The BART connector is a rare cable-hauled Automated People Mover. It's the only one I know of that stops mid-route (not at a station) just to switch cables.


----------



## Steve4031

joelkfla said:


> The BART connector is a rare cable-hauled Automated People Mover. It's the only one I know of that stops mid-route (not at a station) just to switch cables.


That answered my question about the mid route stop. Was a slow moving operation overall and seemed kind of clunky and inefficient.


----------



## Steve4031

California Zephyr arrived to Emeryville on time. The engineer waved at that the passenger as the train pulled into the station and welcomed us aboard. This was a classy start to the trip. I boarded the 640 car. I left my big suitcase on the lower level luggage rack. The conductor, helped me with my small bag to get up the stairs. Here are some photographs of six pulling into the station.


----------



## Steve4031

The last time few times I took 6 we would switch over to the EB track after Roseville and then a few miles later the tracks would split and the EB main curves and crosses over the WB main. Today we stayed on the westbound main.


----------



## Steve4031

Call for lunch came at 12. Community seating is being implemented. I was second in and seated across from another guy. When the LSA tried to seat a 3rd he told her maybe he should eat in his room. She backed off.


----------



## Steve4031

The Angus Burger with cheese was good. About the same as before. The menu had a fancy name for the chips. We got the plain chips. Service was decent. 
We met 6 at Gold Run. Both trains stopped for a minute.

the Ride over Donner pass is one of my favorite trips.Never get tired of it.


----------



## OBS

So glad you are enjoying your return trip! Hope the rest of trip goes smoothly. 

Enjoying the reports/pictures.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> California Zephyr arrived to Emeryville on time. The engineer waved at that the passenger as the train pulled into the station and welcomed us aboard. This was a classy start to the trip. I boarded the 640 car. I left my big suitcase on the lower level luggage rack. The conductor, helped me with my small bag to get up the stairs. Here are some photographs of six pulling into the station.


Surprised the Conductor helped you instead of the SCA.

How Full is the Train? Looking forward to your updates on one of my favorite Amtrak Routes!


----------



## Steve4031

View attachment 23439
View attachment 23440
View attachment 23441
View attachment 23442
View attachment 23443

The Angus Burger with cheese was good. About the same as before. The menu had a fancy name for the chips. We got the plain chips. Service was decent. 
We met 6 at Gold Run. Both trains stopped for a minute.

the Ride over Donner pass is one of my favorite trips.Never get tired of it.


----------



## Steve4031

The SCA saved the day. The server told me the LSA would come around to make dinner reservations at 3:30. I had my door open and headphones off. I nodded off. Woke up at 4:20 and. Ew I had missed her. Walked up to the diner. She wasn’t there. Chris, the SCA, was in his room. He answered my knock and immediately went to work. He asked me what time I wanted. I said earlier Is better. But I would take what is available. He came back with 5 pm.


----------



## Steve4031

The SCA saved the day. The server told me the LSA would come around to make dinner reservations at 3:30. I had my door open and headphones off. I nodded off. Woke up at 4:20 and. Ew I had missed her. Walked up to the diner. She wasn’t there. Chris, the SCA, was in his room. He answered my knock and immediately went to work. He asked me what time I wanted. I said earlier Is better. But I would take what is available. He came back with 5 pm.


----------



## Steve4031

This was an excellent steak. I like the onions. The sauce was good.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> This was an excellent steak. I like the onions. The sauce was good.


How was the polenta?


----------



## Steve4031

I’m really enjoying this. A great day.


----------



## Steve4031

Cal said:


> How was the polenta?



I like it. I’ve never had it before this trip. Had it on the starlight and tonight. Good both times. It’s made with cornmeal and mixed with cheddar cheese. It tastes good enough to annoy the weight watchers crowd.


----------



## Steve4031

I saw fireworks from the train Elko. Breakfast was delicious. They will happily serve the French toast without whipped cream and strawberries. 
We have been running about 30 minutes late. Not sure how the time was lost. UP has done a decent job dispatching.

There are complaints about the transition car and the Engine blowing for grade crossings. I like it. Another plus is hearing the engines rev. Then coast.


----------



## Steve4031

Departed Grand Junction 37 minutes late. There was an announcement that they were working on an issue with the Engine. But that was resolved quickly. This crew announcement stated that masks were to be worn at all times except for eating or being in sleeping car accommodations.


----------



## Cal

Wonderful pictures and videos. I'm glad that traditional dining is good. 

I enjoyed some fireworks last night, but I think I might've enjoyed them more if I was looking at them from a train.


----------



## Steve4031

An awesome day riding across Colorado. We arrived Denver about 45 minutes late. 

The windows are being cleaned as I sit here posting.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Steve4031 said:


> An awesome day riding across Colorado. We arrived Denver about 45 minutes late.
> 
> The windows are being cleaned as I sit here posting.


Good to know Denver is cleaning the Windows during the Station work.

Albuquerque used to do this on the SWC during the Stop, not sure if they still do, it's been 2 years since I was there???( the Santa Fe used to feature giving their Trains " a Bath" in their Ads and Promo Films.)

Most trip reports on the various Rail sites mention the Filthy condition of the outside of the Train, including the Windows.


----------



## Steve4031

On the home stretch now. It will be nice to get home.

another advantage to the transition car is that there are two showers. One of them has a huge dressing room next to it.


----------



## Cal

Bob Dylan said:


> Albuquerque used to do this on the SWC during the Stop, not sure if they still do, it's been 2 years since I was there???( the Santa Fe used to feature giving their Trains " a Bath" in their Ads and Promo Films.)


They still do


----------



## Steve4031

Met 5 near Aurora. Met 3 near Riverside. There were 2 California cars on the rear of 3.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> There were 2 California cars on the rear of 3.


I really hope that the railfan window on my #3 will not be obstructed by a baggage car or Surfliner cars, really would like to get a video of the semaphores!


----------



## Steve4031

And a long sloooow back up move causes me to miss the 3:45 and wait till 4:30.


----------



## Steve4031

Spotted these backing in. Maybe they are fixed.


----------



## Steve4031

Cal said:


> I really hope that the railfan window on my #3 will not be obstructed by a baggage car or Surfliner cars, really would like to get a video of the semaphores!



I don’t think the baggage is ever on the rear of 3/4. But you never know about deadhead moves or private cars. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> I don’t think the baggage is ever on the rear of 3/4. But you never know about deadhead moves or private cars. Hope it works out for you.


It is, it has been on the rear semi-frequently recently.


----------



## Cal

Steve4031 said:


> And a long sloooow back up move causes me to miss the 3:45 and wait till 4:30.


Why did you back into Union Station?


----------



## Steve4031

I assume to limit diesel fumes and to expedite yard work.


----------



## Cal

Is this a normal practice? We didn't back in when I was on the Chief in March.


----------



## Keith1951

Hello all. Wife and I will be riding the California Zephyr for the first time soon from Chi - Emy. In the six years since we started riding Amtrak we have been on Lakeshore Limited a few times, Silver Meteor and Silver Star a few times, Coast Starlight & Texas Eagle I always did my research before riding Amtrak so we would be prepared to sightsee. Also to be prepared for what goes on in the train such as....meals, stops where we can get out, where our car is located in relation to other cars. But since I signed up for this Amtrak Unlimited Discussion Forum last month a lot has been answered for me. All you riders are giving me so much info I feel that I should be paying you. To me this is the best research I could be doing, just by listening to all you experts. One thing I find hard to understand is all these acronyms. I spend too much time trying to figure out what they mean. Even easy ones like LD, it took my a few minutes to figure it means long distance. There are still so many that I dont understand. But 2 of them are driving me up the wall, and I bet they are stupid easy. SCA & LSA...I believe they are some kind of helpers on the train. Is there a page somewhere with all the acronyms meanings? As I was saying we will be on the CZ...I figured that one out myself. lol. Are there certain areas we should be on the lookout for during our trip for sight seeing? Any other tips I can get will be appreciated. Thank you all for giving this newby some knowledge about Amtrak.


----------



## Maglev

SCA--Sleeping Car Attendant

LSA--Lead Service Attendant (the person in charge of the dining car or cafe).


----------



## Keith1951

Maglev said:


> SCA--Sleeping Car Attendant
> 
> LSA--Lead Service Attendant (the person in charge of the dining car or cafe).


THX


----------



## DCAKen

Keith1951 said:


> THX



THX...what does that abbreviation mean?


----------



## Keith1951

DCAKen said:


> THX...what does that abbreviation mean?


LOL...Laugh Out Loud...haha


----------



## Bob Dylan

Keith1951 said:


> Hello all. Wife and I will be riding the California Zephyr for the first time soon from Chi - Emy. In the six years since we started riding Amtrak we have been on Lakeshore Limited a few times, Silver Meteor and Silver Star a few times, Coast Starlight & Texas Eagle I always did my research before riding Amtrak so we would be prepared to sightsee. Also to be prepared for what goes on in the train such as....meals, stops where we can get out, where our car is located in relation to other cars. But since I signed up for this Amtrak Unlimited Discussion Forum last month a lot has been answered for me. All you riders are giving me so much info I feel that I should be paying you. To me this is the best research I could be doing, just by listening to all you experts. One thing I find hard to understand is all these acronyms. I spend too much time trying to figure out what they mean. Even easy ones like LD, it took my a few minutes to figure it means long distance. There are still so many that I dont understand. But 2 of them are driving me up the wall, and I bet they are stupid easy. SCA & LSA...I believe they are some kind of helpers on the train. Is there a page somewhere with all the acronyms meanings? As I was saying we will be on the CZ...I figured that one out myself. lol. Are there certain areas we should be on the lookout for during our trip for sight seeing? Any other tips I can get will be appreciated. Thank you all for giving this newby some knowledge about Amtrak.


Generally the Sections of the Zephyr's Route for the Best Scenery is Denver to Grand Junction ( the Rockies) and Reno to Sacramento ( the Sierra Nevadas), with water views West of Sacramento into Emeryville.

It will be dark during most of the time you're in Utah, and across the Dessert of Eastern Nevada into Reno.

The crossing of the Missississippi into Iowa is nice as the Sun sets, but unless you like Soy Beans,Corn,Wind Generators and Praries, the rest of the CHI- Denver Route thru Iowa,Nebraska and into Colorado is nothing to write home about.


----------



## Asher

Keith, 
Pay attention to the All Aboard signal, it’s serious.


----------



## Cal

Keith1951 said:


> s there a page somewhere with all the acronyms meanings?








Commonly Used Abbreviations and Terms


This topic has been opened to provide a glossary of various abbreviations and terms that are used by AU members. Like many other subjects, Amtrak and rail travel can have a language unto itself that, for the uninitiated, might be baffling and a bit intimidating. The posts that follow define...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------

